# Looking for Shutter release



## Joe Skaggs (Dec 1, 2016)

I just resurrected a Agfa B2Commander probably made in the 1940s???

Does anyone have or know where I could purchase a mechanical shutter release cable?

I have tried a couple at the local photo shop and none seemed to screw in to the whole on top.

I have actuated the camera by inserting a paperclip into the whole now all I need is one that mate up wit the whole in top of camera and screw in.

Thank you,

Joe


----------



## cgw (Dec 1, 2016)

Give yourself an Xmas gift and order a Nikon AR-3. Silky smooth, lockable and durable. Around $18.


----------



## compur (Dec 1, 2016)

Doesn't the shutter release button work?


----------



## jcdeboever (Dec 1, 2016)

Expert on Agfa.... www.certo6.com , go to website and find the guys email, send him a note, he will respond. I bought a reasonably priced Isolette II from him that he superbly refurbished.


----------



## Designer (Dec 1, 2016)

I had two of those until just last year.  I seem to remember that I gave them away.  Sorry.


----------



## Designer (Dec 1, 2016)

compur said:


> Doesn't the shutter release button work?


He probably wants to minimize camera movement by using a cable release.


----------



## compur (Dec 1, 2016)

Designer said:


> He probably wants to minimize camera movement by using a cable release.



I know why cable releases are used.

Would it be all right with you if we let HIM answer the question?


----------



## Gary A. (Dec 1, 2016)

Unless the Agfa is an odd size, you find find them all over the internet.  I plugged in mechanical shutter release cable into Amazon and a ton of them came up.


----------



## Joe Skaggs (Dec 1, 2016)

compur said:


> Doesn't the shutter release button work?



Yes, well I hope it does, I just sent first roll of film shot thru this camera in a long time. 

I want to shoot off of a tripod and want to minimize camera movement by using a cable release when shooting low ISO film.  Also since I am 61 years old and not as steady as I once was and 250/sec is highest shutter speed movement will always be a factor.


Thanks for question.

Joe


----------



## Joe Skaggs (Dec 1, 2016)

jcdeboever said:


> Expert on Agfa.... www.certo6.com , go to website and find the guys email, send him a note, he will respond. I bought a reasonably priced Isolette II from him that he superbly refurbished.




jcdeboever

Thanks I'll drop him a line.

Joe


----------



## Designer (Dec 1, 2016)

Joe Skaggs said:


> compur said:
> 
> 
> > Doesn't the shutter release button work?
> ...


Well, there you go!  That is exactly what I thought.  Obviously you would want to minimize camera shake when you want to use a slow shutter.  I was right.  Sorry that I don't have one to send you.


----------



## compur (Dec 1, 2016)

Yes, Designer, you correctly guessed the obvious reason that we already knew.

You must be very proud.


----------



## Joe Skaggs (Dec 1, 2016)

compur said:


> Yes, Designer, you correctly guessed the obvious reason that we already knew.
> 
> You must be very proud.




I feel like I am missing something here?  What's the deal?


Joe


----------



## compur (Dec 1, 2016)

Just a little locker room banter.


----------



## Designer (Dec 1, 2016)

compur said:


> Doesn't the shutter release button work?





compur said:


> Designer said:
> 
> 
> > He probably wants to minimize camera movement by using a cable release.
> ...





compur said:


> Yes, Designer, you correctly guessed the obvious reason that we already knew.
> 
> You must be very proud.


Oh, YEAH!!!!!!!   HUAH!!!!!!   Buwaba BuwabaBuwaba!!!!!


----------

